# Cervelo R2.5 RECALL!!!!



## dealex (Sep 16, 2005)

Just found out, my frame is a recall one. If you have a 2.5 check it out? Just thought I would get the word out! 

http://www.cervelo.com/r25recall/default.aspx


----------



## jbrumm (Aug 8, 2004)

Good looking out Dealex.

A teammate of mine alerted me to this the day it came out. I checked my serial number on the website and sure enough my frame is affected. It really sucks because I like the 2.5 more than the R3 or the carbon soloist. 

I'll probably pay the $300 and get the soloist. I am not a fan of the red frame color, but what are you going to do, eh?

Anyone have any problems with the carbon soloist? I had the alumin version, and it creaked and made all kinds of sounds that were very irritating.


----------



## dealex (Sep 16, 2005)

I really like my R2.5 too! I am going to get the soloist carbon. I think the aero-ness of the frame will be an advantage in long road races. I have done lots of reading on the aero vs weight vs effort and it seems that the you save more power with a more aero frame then a lighter frame. The other advantage to having the s.c is that not that many people have it, I have been seeing r3s popping up everywhere. If I wasn't racing i would get the r3. I have riden them both and I think the r3 is a smoother ride. I believe either way you go you will be happy, the R3 is sweet int the climbs and the s.c is fast. Team CSC rides the s.c so it can't be that bad. hehe 

Good luck with the new frame!


----------



## fea (Sep 15, 2005)

*Agreed - Sweet Ride = R2.5, BUT...*

it sucked big time... when the authorised dealer inform you that your R2.5 are actually from the 'Grey Importer' and is the 'Back Door' model (???). 

As soon as i heard Cervelo is recalling the R2.5, i quickly check my serail no. as expected.. it need to be destroyed(by authorised dealer). I immediately call up the LSB who sold me this frame, and he ask me the wait for a couple of days so that he can go check with the HQ (he works in the branch a.k.a father shop). 

While waiting for the reply from the LSB, without any delay, i fill in the form at the Cervelo website to look for any posible dealer in my area - - - None..not in my country - Malaysia. The nearest i can find is Singapore, which can the be reach in just a couple hours drive. 

Supprisingly, there are 2 authorised dealers in Singopore. I contacted both of them, one of the dealer told me that he is still waiting for Cervelo's final confirmation regarding the racelled R2.5. Meanwhile, the other one immediately ask me for proof of purchase and all the related document - in this case, i only have the reciept from the LSB. And it does no good for this case.

This Cervelo dealer made me an offer, base on he thinks that my R2.5 is the 'BackDoor' model that was imported by 'Grey Importer' and sold by unauthorised dealer. Therefore.. he thinks Cervelo might not want to accept this Recalled Frame. He told me that he is willing to videotape the process of destroying my R2.5 infront of me and sent it to Cervelo, and he wanted to sell me the Seloist Carbon at a slightly cheaper price.

I need some help from you guys here, please help me to understand that: Why shouldn't my R2.5 be 'returned' to Cervelo and exchange for a R3 for FREE - (As stated in the Cervelo website). 

Cervelo design some bike and produce it in some factory/manufacturer, during the munufacturing process some thing occur or some future problem might happen to the frame - (which is why is being Recall now) and some where in the middle, some one lost control over where the frame goes, that causes some of these frame came out from the front door, some from the 'BackDoor', and maybe some were 'underground/underwater'.
When the product might endangered the user/consumer, Cervelo decided to recall the batch of product that were affected. Doesn't that mean regardless which channel the frame were from deserve the same treatment? 

As for authorised dealers, I can understand that they might not want to help the 'Grey Importer' and the unauthorised LSB to clean up the mess especially they dont profit from the sales. 

If LSB not going to anything, Authorised dealers won't do much, and IF Cervelo wont accept this Frame, As consumer, I think I'm the biggest victim here. Which i might end up continuing riding the Recalled Frame, or Spend money to BUY an offered frame. No win situation for me.
I sure not going to spend extra money for an exchange frame that should be free of charge - as stated in Cervelo Website. 

So, what can we do if the LSB never tell where they source their bike/frame/component? Or official do not want to take the responsiblity? What would you do if are in this situation


----------



## fea (Sep 15, 2005)

*Sweet Ride = R2.5, BUT...*

it sucked big time... when the authorised dealer inform you that your R2.5 are actually from the 'Grey Importer' and is the 'Back Door' model (???). 

As soon as i heard Cervelo is recalling the R2.5, i quickly check my serail no. as expected.. it need to be destroyed(by authorised dealer). I immediately call up the LSB who sold me this frame, and he ask me the wait for a couple of days so that he can go check with the HQ (he works in the branch a.k.a father shop). 

While waiting for the reply from the LSB, without any delay, i fill in the form at the Cervelo website to look for any posible dealer in my area - - - None..not in my country - Malaysia. The nearest i can find is Singapore, which can the be reach in just a couple hours drive. 

Supprisingly, there are 2 authorised dealers in Singopore. I contacted both of them, one of the dealer told me that he is still waiting for Cervelo's final confirmation regarding the racelled R2.5. Meanwhile, the other one immediately ask me for proof of purchase and all the related document - in this case, i only have the reciept from the LSB. And it does no good for this case.

This Cervelo dealer made me an offer, base on he thinks that my R2.5 is the 'BackDoor' model that was imported by 'Grey Importer' and sold by unauthorised dealer. Therefore.. he thinks Cervelo might not want to accept this Recalled Frame. He told me that he is willing to videotape the process of destroying my R2.5 infront of me and sent it to Cervelo, and he wanted to sell me the Seloist Carbon at a slightly cheaper price.

I need some help from you guys here, please help me to understand that: Why shouldn't my R2.5 be 'returned' to Cervelo and exchange for a R3 for FREE - (As stated in the Cervelo website). 

Cervelo design some bike and produce it in some factory/manufacturer, during the munufacturing process some thing occur or some future problem might happen to the frame - (which is why is being Recall now) and some where in the middle, some one lost control over where the frame goes, that causes some of these frame came out from the front door, some from the 'BackDoor', and maybe some were 'underground/underwater'.
When the product might endangered the user/consumer, Cervelo decided to recall the batch of product that were affected. Doesn't that mean regardless which channel the frame were from deserve the same treatment? 

As for authorised dealers, I can understand that they might not want to help the 'Grey Importer' and the unauthorised LSB to clean up the mess especially they dont profit from the sales. 

If LSB not going to anything, Authorised dealers won't do much, and IF Cervelo wont accept this Frame, As consumer, I think I'm the biggest victim here. Which i might end up continuing riding the Recalled Frame, or Spend money to BUY an offered frame. No win situation for me.
I sure not going to spend extra money for an exchange frame that should be free of charge - as stated in Cervelo Website. 

So, what can we do if the LSB never tell where they source their bike/frame/component? Or official do not want to take the responsiblity? What would you do if are in this situation


----------



## jbrumm (Aug 8, 2004)

fea said:


> So, what can we do if the LSB never tell where they source their bike/frame/component? Or official do not want to take the responsiblity? What would you do if are in this situation



The instructions for the recall say to contact Cervelo directly if you don't have a local dealer. Sounds like that is your situation. Contact Cervelo yourself. It will take a couple of days for them to get back to you.


----------



## fea (Sep 15, 2005)

*New Hope..*

Cervelo had send me a email to comfirm me that My R2.5 serial no. is covered by the recall. They advised me to contact them directly if i couldn't find any dealer in my area. Well, let's see what going to happen..


----------



## dealex (Sep 16, 2005)

good luck fea! I ordered my soloist carbon today!


----------



## fea (Sep 15, 2005)

*Wow, good for you*

Give us the ride review later then..


----------



## jbrumm (Aug 8, 2004)

I returned my 2.5 to a cervelo dealer today. There was another 2.5 owner there doing the same. I decided to go with the R3, but I was very tempted to pony up three bills for the Carbon Soloist. The shop told me the R3 was lighter and had a better ride by being stiffer, snappier etc. Better rider, save myself $300 ducats, and it comes in black.

Now, I hope they can get me the replacement in quickly. Fingers crossed.

Oh yeah, Greg Lemond was at the shop when I got there. I shook his hand and told him that in my opinion he is the greatest American cyclist ever. And, I thanked him for getting me into the sport in 1986, and generally thanked him for everything he has done for cycling.

Very interesting stop at the LBS.


----------



## AidanM (Aug 11, 2006)

i wish i could get a cervelo, yet im still a noob and am getting a cheaper ultergra opus carbon bike. in the future maybe ill work my ass off and get a dream cervelo R2.5


----------



## fea (Sep 15, 2005)

*You Can Have the R2.5*

Most ppl are trying to get rid of thier R2.5 now for R3.. so u might be able to get the R2,5 from some store who sell the 'BackDoor' Model for very cheap price.... 

BUT, u might have the problem i am facing now.. even tho My R2.5 serial no. already registed in the Cervelo website, the LSB still try to tell me that my frame is not included in the recall. Same as one of the Cervelo dealer i spoke to, they both try to sell new frame while wanted to take my R2.5 for destroy(even thou they claim that my is not covered- then y they want my R2.5 while i am practicaly buying a new R3/Soloist Carbon from them??? - at normal retail price)

Well, person incharge for the recall at Cervelo already inform me that another one of their dealer will recieved the recall instruction by monday, so they will contact me by then, meanwhile.... i am still stuck with the recalled R2,5.


----------



## heatstroke (Mar 30, 2004)

$5 says you got your R2.5 from a shop in Taman Tun ????
I have a "back door" 2.5 Bayonne, no serial number.... with "factory warranty". I think mine is not covered by the recall since it is the Bayonne. I did not know it was a back door bike when I bought it. 
If the shop sold it to you as a back door bike, then you're outta luck. Otherwise if they said it was a "real" frame then the shop should take it back in my opinion.... 
I love the bike and am watching it for any sign of weakness. Now have 2k km on it....


----------



## fea (Sep 15, 2005)

*I think i feel beeter/safer/secure if i were to buy it from Tmn Tun*

I know the owner in Tmn Tun quite well, in fact i spoke to him about the Cervelo recall, (even thou i didnt buy the R2,5 from him), the owner are willing to help me if i really need any assistance. So if u have any problem or u need any help on your Bayone (i'm not sure about the Serial no), you can talk to the owner, they are quite helpful people. 

Sorry to those who are lost - the below/above mentioned are some LBS in Malaysia.

I bought the frame from the welknown LBS a month b4 its available in Tmn Tun. The LBS who sold me the frame told me its the one and only R2.5 in KL, in fact in Malaysia, that he manage to 'get' it from his cervelo 'supplier'. He also added that, 'me and my father is in this bussiness for long time, you just have to come back to me if theres any problem with the frame.' The selling price to me was RM 7000 (USD 1890). I mange to get it at RM6000 due to some minor scratch on the seattube. So without any doubt, i bought it - (the frameset and his fancy sell pitch.) A month later, R2.5 and Bayone is almost everywhere and every bike event i took part in - Worst, price of the bayone is cheaper than what i pay for my R2.5, and there was another 4 R2.5 in the LBS where i got mine - Selling price same as Tmn Tun.

Because of the over flown of R2.5 in the market/street. To make sure i did not pay premium for a 'Backdoor' model, i immidiately registerd my R2.5 in Cervelo website. And i have no problem on doing so. Therefore i knew i got myself a 'REAL' R2.5 but maybe not through the authorised dealer - which later i learn my lesson for buying from the LBS without knowing that he is not authorised to sell Cervelo.

When i inform this LBS about the Recall, he told me that he will check with his father (owner of the main bike shop), later he told me that since the father is not the one who made the sale, he will not held responsible for this. As for this seller, he made me an interesting offer as a favour, 'Cheaper Price' for new R3 frameset - (i thought i can exchange for free??). Anyway, it was a very interesting price, this time he assure me that the R3 will be from the Authorised singapore dealer, and the price is RM9850 - meantime, the Singapore Dealer site only list it at SGD3980 (RM 9160). ??????????

When i show the LSB the Recall information from the Cervelo site and show him my R2.5 is registed, and he realised that i'm entitle to exchance for a new R3 for FREE, his tone totaly changed, he told me if i insist on a recall/exchange, then he will take back the frame and return my money - he said he rather not to made this sale. 

Lucky for me is that, i've contacted person in-charge at Cervelo and i also contacted the 'nearby' authorised dealers - neibour country Singapore. As i mentioned in my previous post, there was some hiccup when my first contact with the dealers, and now the doubt (origin of the frame) is cleared when Cervelo email me the comfirmation on my R2.5 recall, the Singapore dealer are offering me help, but ofcourse, i will have to bare all the trasportation/hadling fees. And at this present moment, i am waiting for the instruction/procedure for the recall/exchange.

P/S: By any chance you want to buy a bike/frame in Malaysia (KL), and not sure about the creditiblity of the Shop/LBS. I maybe able to provide some insight to prevent anyone have to learn the lesson like i did through the hard/money costing way.


----------



## heatstroke (Mar 30, 2004)

oops - under the wrong thread - should be a reply to fea about 4 down...
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Fea
It sounds strange that the shop that you bought your r2.5 from will not honor the recall.
It makes me very suspicious .... 
The facts : that they dropped the price so much for a scratch 
The will not get a replacement R3 and instead offered you the money back : 

It is probably because they cant get a replacement R3 at no cost to themselves without exposing themselves to the risk that Cervelo finds out they are selling a back door bike. 

I am glad that cervelo are sorting you out, I'd gladly take up the offer you have.


----------



## fea (Sep 15, 2005)

*You owe me $$5*

Well you might be right that the LSB do not want to expose themself as the pararrel importer. But it was the attitude that i'm annoyed with. I mean, the least the LSB can do is to offer any assitance that i may require - as i'm not in the bike industry/business nor did i have any experience in returning a recalled product to a dealer that i did not purchased from.

What is the point of buying anythng from a shop and yet you (yes, you, the one who paid) have to sort out all the problem while there is a issue like this happend. It make no different if we were to buy stuff from Ebay or any website. Because, end of the day, we still have to deal with everything ourself.. and the shop make the money and do noting.

In my opinion, this specific LSB shouldnt be still in the retail line. First of, they undercut proper dealer by taking 'grey' imported goods. Then selling it to end user with premium price plus unrealistic verval warranty/promises without. Worst of all, after gainning the profit, there are no aftersale service, and they do not want to deal with you or the goods if they find its too INCOVENIENT.

Anyway, some action should be taken towards this sort of irresponsible LSB, either from the bike industry or just amongst the local cyclists.


----------



## dealex (Sep 16, 2005)

wow that is really bad! About the back door bikes and what not. My lbs just sucks at everything and I thought I had it bad. I hope everything works out for you guys. 
P.s my soloist carbon is on the way, should only be a few weeks befor its built up and ready to go!


----------

